# Do leaders spook walleyes?



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

In your overall experience, do leaders spook walleyes? I've had a stroke of bad luck lately on lakes I fish that have a lot of pike so Im using leaders more with my cranks, but Im not pulling up many walleyes that I'm used to? Do you think the leader deters the lure's performance (doesn't swim as strait,etc)?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I would say that leaders spook walleyes. Not quite sure why it affects them and not any other species that I use them for. Try looking for a shorter, thinner leader.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It is my opinion, that you are not getting the full potential out of your lure unless you tie it directly to your line. I seem to think that swivels take some of the action off the rapala. Bigger rapalas seem to not get bit off as much with northerns.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree. There is more action to the crankbait when not using a leader. I have the same problems with northerns on my folk's lake so I do use a leader till catching a walleye and then switch to a rod rigged without a leader to see if I can pull out some more walleyes. Just my opinion.......


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I make my own leaders for cranks. I buy the fine 18 lb wire and use the smallest clips I can find. They affect the cranks action much less than anything that you can buy. I use these in waters that have a lot of northerns. If the bite is good I dont use any at all. Good luck


----------



## walleyekillers (Jun 30, 2003)

I definately believe action of cranks is affected by leaders. One technique I have used is to tie the mono directly to the leader in the loop created to hold the front swivel. Or, better yet, Spool your extra reel spool with firewire. 6-8 lb will be plenty. About two weeks ago we fished devils lake with firewire directly tied to our cranks and lost only one crankbait between three fishermen. ALL DAY!!! We casted hundreds, perhaps 1000's of times and lost 1 crank, between the three fishermen. Caught over 30 walleyes and 30 northerns. JB


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

After fishing hard the last couple ofweeks I have found that on live bait rigging you really do need a longer lindy rig. I was out with the fishing crew and we tried different lengths. We all started with 6'-7' lindys and caught some fish, but when I tried 3'-4' lindy I got nothing? I left it on for a couple of passes and didn't pick up a thing. I then went back to a 6'-6" lindy and proceeded to catch some more? It held true for Walleyes and Crappies, and even Perch for that matter. The fish were scattered from different depths but they all seemed to like the longer lindy. Same for spinners, the longer the better.Usually on Cranks, if you are noticeable losing action it's not the leader you put on it, it's the spoon of the front is of center or bent a little. Try to bend it or adjust it alittle.

All I have to say is that you'll be seeing Pic.'s at the end of the season or when hunting comes around. I'm not going to give up my spots till I'm done with them.

Mav....


----------

